

Ask HN: What's the best (free) log-based analytics package? - andrewljohnson

Inexpensive ones would be ok to list too, or even expensive ones if they have some real advantage.
======
jacquesm
maybe you'll find what you're looking for in this list:

<http://www.thefreecountry.com/webmaster/loganalyzers.shtml>

